# Anyone Notice Ads...



## Whyemier (Jun 21, 2016)

Has anyone noticed ads showing up in the text of their posting?  Sometimes, some of the words are bold, bigger, underlined and have a link icon attached to them which will take you to another advertising page.  

Anyone? or is it just me? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 21, 2016)

Once in a great while that has happened, but refreshing the page fixes it. It is not the site but a display glitch on the computer or phone.


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 22, 2016)

Still getting the ads embedded in text in the conversations and the pop-ups...only on this site.  Don't know what it is and don't care just don't like it.  I get hijacked from this site to advertisers sites also.  I click on a conversation in a forum and end up on another site trying to sell me something.  I checked out some other sites I frequently go to and haave not had problems, no pop-ups and no hijacks.  Just on this site.  Not saying its the sites problem but just pointing it out.


----------



## chip maker (Jun 22, 2016)

I had a problem awhile back I was getting ads on any of the relys to different posts. I tried may things and still could not get them to go away. I then installed the ADBlocker software and low an behold the ads quit. Not only did it clear up this site but also a lot of other popup ads on other site as well. By what I understood and reading many different web things on this problem it is my understanding the site gets some type of support for letting these ads run on their site. Don't know if this is really the true case but it is possible. ADBlocker works for me and maybe would work for you as well


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 22, 2016)

I possibly owe the HM site a kinda apology.  I was beginning to think it was this site but then it did start to happen on other sites.  Found out it was "DNS unlocker", an adware virus that got onto my machine.  Used an adware remover and so far it has stopped the annoyance.  It cleaned up some other files lurking on my laptop also.  

If you find this on your computer, get rid of it! It will tell you its needed and you might cause damage to your system if you delete it.  Don't let that stop you.  Get it off of your computer!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 22, 2016)

_Thank You for the heads up._
_            *G*_


----------

